# 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams?



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

I want to know what the hell I'm talking about. Can anyone post up the 2.0T FSI engine diagrams showing the cold/hot and charged air as well as the engine cut aways?
Here are the examples of the TSI. *I KNOW THIS IS NOT THE 2.0T FSI. THESE ARE THE TYPES OF DIAGRAMS I'M LOOKING FOR.*

























_Modified by Arin at 6:23 AM 6-12-2007_


_Modified by Arin at 7:06 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (Arin)*

That's the TSI, not the 2.0T FSI


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (syntrix)*

I know. I said here is an example of what I am looking for, only this is the TSI.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (Arin)*

I sent you an e-mail because I don't know how to post a .pdf file.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (A3_yuppie)*

That has a **** load of information! 
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (Arin)*

Can you maybe send a link to the PDF for the rest of us?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Engine Diagrams? (quadric)*

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...e.pdf Found the link after he sent it to me


----------

